# Increasing Appetite



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all, I'm currently bulking and for some reason my appetite has dropped lately.

I was just wondering if there was anything I could take, or some way I could increase it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Smoke weed then hit the munchies!!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Just increase your calories steadily and you will get used to it, you could add milk, an extra scoop of whey per shake, nuts, etc...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i know you probably are already but just try and eat more day by day and you'll get used to it and find yourself having to control your calorie intake........but if that don't work then try Ravenous by Anabolic Designs.

i took 2 capsules of that twice a day (always before a meal) and within a 2 week period i was not only eating as i used to, i was finding myself hungry all the time so found myself exceeding my calorie intake maximums.


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

Just eat smaller meals more often that should help


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

vitamin b12 or ghrp6? I have the same problem, just overcome it by adding a shake to breakfast and pwo with oats and whey in


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

eat pineapple after every meal.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Eat at the same times every day your body will get used to being fed at those times and be hungry. also as conscript said increase calories gradually over the coming weeks, months, years and you'll be fine


----------

